# przeniesienie gentoo na nowy dysk,problem z bootowaniem

## chicoor

Witam,

jestem zielony w sprawach linuxow, ale zostalo mi przydzielone zadanie przeniesienia istniejacego serwera produkcyjnego,na ktorym sie sypie plyta glowna i sie restartuje co chwile.

system to przystosowany do potrzeb firmy gentoo.

partcje sa 3: part1 -ext2 - to partycja aktywna /boot

part2 -reiserfs -to partycja root /

part3 -swap

co zrobilem? podlaczylem drugi dysk hdb,z partycjami identycznymi jak oryginal hda, i uruchomilem kompa z liveCD Knoppix. w Knoppixie podmontowalem oba dyski i po prostu przegralem dane na partycji part2 z hda, na hdb. to samo z partcja part1 gdzie jest jadro i pare innych plikow.

generalnie, chyba wszystkie dane sa przegrane,ale jak odpalam dysk hdb to sie restartuje co chwile komp i nawet nie wchodzi do bootloadera - lilo....

mecze juz sie pare dni z tym i za nic nie wiem jak skonfigurowac lilo zeby sie uruchamialo i dalej bootowalo system. na tym dysku nie ma zadnych innych systemo zainstalowanych i nie bedzie - tylko ten gentoo...

jedyne co moge zrobic to odpalic kompa z livecd knoppixa i podmontowac sobie dysk hdb,ale nie daj rady naprawic lilo, zeby choc sie pojawailo to jego niebieskie okno z wyborem systemu, pewnie mi brak odpowiedniej konfiguracji mbr dysku, ale nie wiem jak to zrobic.

prosze o pomoc!!

----------

## SlashBeast

Zainstaluj bootloader na nowym dysku

Rowniez, nie wiem czy sobie krzywdy nie zrobiles knoppixem kopiujac danych, jezeli nie zachowalo uprawnien, to sobie rozjechales system.

----------

## chicoor

dzieki za odzew,

ale, jako ze jestem zielony w linuxie, jak zainstalowac bootloadera na nowym dysku?? tzn myslalbym raczej o jakis krokach,bo naprawde nie wiem,a w necie troche znalazlem na ten temat, ale nic nie zadzialalo, wiec jak by cos tu zaproponowal,to bym przedstawial wyniki i bysmy, mam andzieje, doprowadzili sprawe do konca:)

pozdro!!

----------

## mbar

Gentoo Handbook się kłania.

----------

## chicoor

a myslisz ze nie korzystalem??

tylko tam jest opisane jak instalowac grub lub lilo, w przypadku gdy instalujesz 'swiezy' system, gdzie praktycznie bootloader instaluje sie automatycznie,a ja mam przekopiowany stary system i tylko musze doinstalowac bootloadera na nowym dysku, a tego nie ma w gentoo handbook....

z knoppixa wchodze na na dysk podpiety pod ide i chrootuje go, wpisuje komende lilo, ale wywala ze nie widzi pliku jadra,a przy starcie tego dysku nie z knoppixa, to sie pojawaia na chwile grub i jest loading stage 1.5 po czym nastepuje restart i tak w kolko - na oryginalnym systemie nie ma gruba, tylko lilo, wiec nie wiem skad tutaj mi sie grub odpala a lilo ani slychu ani widu?

----------

## mbar

nie żartuj sobie, robi się to dokładnie tak samo. nie ma znaczenia, "stary", "nowy" czy "świeży".

----------

## chicoor

ok, udalo mi sie zainstalowac grub'a, faktycznie zrobilem to jakbym instalowal dysk od zera,ale sie nameczylem i czasu zmarnowalem..

kolejny problem jest taki,ze podczas uruchamiania systemu automatycznie tworzy sie ram_disk - wiem to z dokumentacji do naszego systemu,ale podczas tego tworzenia wywala blad

mke2fs: filesystem larger than apparent device size

moze chodzi o to, ze wielkosci partycji sa inne na nowym dysku,niz na oryginalnym, ale to chyba nie powinno miec znaczenia,bo to ram disk?

o co tu moze chodzic??

----------

## SlashBeast

Mowi tyle, ze system plikow jest wiekszy, niz wielkosc urzadzenia (lub partycji pewnie). Wyglada tak, jakbys uzyl dd do kopiowania systemu.

----------

## chicoor

do kopiowania uzylem opcji cp z zachowaniem uprawnien czyli, jak pamietam cp -u

no partycje na nowym dysku zrobilem wieksze,niz na starym-partycje bootowalna duzo wieksza,ale czy to ma znaczenie?

nie kumam jak system plikow moze byc wiekszy niz partycja - zdaje sie ok 1gb ma partycja /boot,wiec jak system plikow moze byc wiekszy?

----------

## SlashBeast

re ramdysk: Ramdysk? Jakis initramfs zaczarowany pewnie masz.

----------

## chicoor

nie mam pojecia, sprobuje znalezc ten fragment kodu ktory odpowiada za tworzenie ramdysku, ale skoro partycja jest wieksza niz oryginalnie to co moze byc nie tak?

----------

## SlashBeast

zrob zdjecie ekranu z tym bledem, bo jakies cuda opowiadasz.

----------

## chicoor

to jest to co mam na ekranie kiedy sie blad zglasza:

Tworzy ramdisk na /opt/term/ramdrv z zawartosci katalogu /opt/term/hdd2ram

mke2fs: Filesystem larger than apparent device size.

Proceed anyway? (y,n)

jakies pomysly??

dzieki

----------

## chicoor

juz teraz wszystko wiem, jest napisany skrypt do tworzenia ramdisku pod koniec uruchamiana serwera, skrypt jest zapisany w /etc/conf.d/local.start (jak widze jest to tylko link do skryptu)

zawartosc /etc/conf.d/local.start

/bin/makeramdrv term

zawartosc /bin/makeramdrv term

#!/bin/sh

echo "Stop NFS"

/etc/init.d/nfs stop

ROOT=$1

if [ -z "$ROOT" ]

then

 ROOT="term"

fi

if [ -z "$2" ]

then

 RAMDISK_SIZE=524288

else

 RAMDISK_SIZE=$2

fi

echo "$RAMDISK_SIZE"

umount /opt/ltsp/ramdrv

umount /opt/term/ramdrv

/bin/rm -f -d -R /opt/ltsp/ramdrv/* 2>/dev/null

/bin/rm -f -d -R /opt/term/ramdrv/* 2>/dev/null

if [ "$ROOT" = "ltsp" ]; then

 echo "Tworzy ramdisk na /opt/ltsp/ramdrv z zawartosci katalogu /opt/ltsp/hdd2ram"

 /sbin/mke2fs -q -m0 /dev/ram0 ${RAMDISK_SIZE} 

 /bin/mount /dev/ram0 /opt/ltsp/ramdrv

 echo "Trwa kopiwanie plikow"

 cp -u -R /opt/ltsp/hdd2ram/* /opt/ltsp/ramdrv 2>/dev/null

elif [ "$ROOT" = "term" ]; then

 echo "Tworzy ramdisk na /opt/term/ramdrv z zawartosci katalogu /opt/term/hdd2ram"

 /sbin/mke2fs -q -m0 /dev/ram0 ${RAMDISK_SIZE} 

 /bin/mount /dev/ram0 /opt/term/ramdrv

 echo "Trwa kopiwanie plikow"

 cp -u -R /opt/term/hdd2ram/* /opt/term/ramdrv 2>/dev/null

fi

echo "Start NFS"

/etc/init.d/nfs start 

no i tutaj widac gdzie sie wywla - tzn w poprzednim poscie pokazalem co wywala na ekranie czyli widac gdzies sie wywala, ale nie wiem czemu?

----------

## chicoor

problem rozwiazany....

blad wywalao dlatego, ze w grub.conf nie bylo wpisane ramdisk_size=524288

przez brak tego wpisu sie wywalo...no to juz teraz mi sie serwer uruchamia, zobaczymy co dalej...

----------

## mbar

Po co ten ramdysk tak w ogóle? Bo dla mnie to jakaś kaszana jest.

----------

## chicoor

ramdysk jest po to,ze do tego serwera jest podlaczonych ok 20 stacji bezdyskowych z boot promem na karcie sieciowej i laduja one sobie system do swojego ramu z tego serwerowego szybkiego ramdysku.

----------

## mbar

OMFG, jaki baran to sobie wymyślił? Stacje zawsze startują jednocześnie? Ktoś uważa, że udostępnianie plików przez ethernet jest szybsze z ramdysku, niż z dysku serwera? Ktoś słyszał o buforowaniu plików w pamięci? Ktoś to w ogóle przetestował i sprawdził, czy przypadkiem serwer nie działa wolniej, niż robiłby to bez ramdysku? Padnę ze śmiechu, jak się jeszcze okaże, że sieć to Fast Ethernet...

----------

## SlashBeast

Wyjatkowo ciekawa implamentacja linux server terminal project.

----------

## chicoor

moze nie napisalem dokladnie dlaczego tak jest, otoz serwer+stacje robocze jest to srodowisko testowe produktow w naszej fabryce, gdzie kompy obsluguje osoby nie majace pojecia o komputerach i jest bardzo duze zapylenie w powitrzu, zeby uniknac problemow ze stacjami roboczymi, pozbylismy sie w nich dyskow twardych, takze nic sie nie moze teraz zrypac-komp przy kazdym restarcie bierze obraz OS z serwera i panie moga je restartowac ile razy dziennie chce i jak chca,bo nic sie nie popsuje....te kompy sa uzywane to wydrokow tylko,wiec na serwerze sa skaldowane testowe dokumenty do drukowanie i stacje je zasysaja a panie z nich drukuja i nic wiecej sie tu nie robi,wiec wymagania sprzetowe sa minimalne-najszesciej zasilacze padaja...

no i duzo by mowic,ale jest to przemyslana budowa calego srodowiska testowego

----------

## mbar

Od strony stacji klientów jest to sensowne rozwiązanie, nie mam z tym problemów. Problem mam tylko z tym, że używanie ramdysku na serwerze do "przyśpieszenia" startu klientów jest marnotrawieniem jego zasobów i Twojego czasu (naszego zresztą też). Ja bym to zlikwidował w minutę pięć -- po to jest buforowanie plików w pamięci przecież.

----------

